# Boulder-Lyons: chip sealing part of US36



## redstone (Sep 22, 2004)

So, this morning, I spied a sign on US36, just south of SH66 as I turned to go towards Boulder. The sign mentioned chip sealing this section of 36 - pretty much the last downhill sections of 36 as you ride from Boulder to Lyons. Well, dang, chip sealing will pretty much wreck this nice piece of road! Here's the info I dug up:
***************************************************************************************************
For Questions, Concerns or Complaints the best number to call is: 1.800.999.4997 - press 0 to speak to a Customer Service Representative.

News From
The Colorado Department
of Transportation

www.dot.state.co.us

June 3, 2005
Contact: Mindy Crane - (303) 757-9469
Cell- (303) 880-2136


NEW CONSTRUCTION PROJECT

CDOT CONDUCTS PREVENTATIVE MAINTENANCE ACTIVITIES ON US 36


LYONS - Starting Monday, June 6th, the Colorado Department of Transportation (CDOT) will begin a preventative maintenance project on US 36 south of Lyons. The project will chip seal four miles of US 36 between milepost 21.77 and 25.84.
"The chip seal process is an important aspect of preventative maintenance activities as it preserves the road surface," said CDOT Resident Engineer Mark Gosselin. "Without preventative maintenance activities, roadways would need to be replaced more frequently, taking focus away from other areas in need of improvement."
During the chip seal, motorists can expect single lane closures Monday through Friday from 8:30 a.m. to 4 p.m. Motorists are advised to slow down through the construction zone as chips may be loose. In addition, bicycles are encouraged to avoid the construction zone until the project is complete.
The entire chip seal project, which also includes sweeping and striping, will be complete by June 14th, weather permitting. A-1 Chipseal Co. is the contractor of this $218,000 project.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks for the info. Guess I'll avoid that part of 36 until the chips have had some hot days to sink into the tar some. Of course the shoulders seem to take forever to smooth out.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

redstone said:


> So, this morning, I spied a sign on US36, just south of SH66 as I turned to go towards Boulder. The sign mentioned chip sealing this section of 36 - pretty much the last downhill sections of 36 as you ride from Boulder to Lyons. Well, dang, chip sealing will pretty much wreck this nice piece of road! Here's the info I dug up:
> ***************************************************************************************************
> For Questions, Concerns or Complaints the best number to call is: 1.800.999.4997 - press 0 to speak to a Customer Service Representative.
> 
> ...


Do they still have it down to one lane at the Hygiene/St Vrain intersection? Had to ride a couple miles in a paceline of cars the other day because I couldn't turn back onto St. Vrain.


----------

